# Where are the threads on 1 Cor. 7:14 dealing with



## Mocha (Jan 27, 2007)

I was impressed with how one baptist explained 1 Cor. 7:14 here on the PuritanBoard. I've been looking all over for it, in order to think it through again, but it seems to be gone. I'm wondering...are some of the threads removed from this forum?

Mike


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 27, 2007)

Have you checked the archives?


----------



## Mocha (Jan 31, 2007)

Scott Bushey said:


> Have you checked the archives?



Where are the archives?


----------



## gwine (Jan 31, 2007)

Mocha said:


> Where are the archives?


They are here.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2007)

Mocha said:


> I was impressed with how one baptist explained 1 Cor. 7:14 here on the PuritanBoard. I've been looking all over for it, in order to think it through again, but it seems to be gone. I'm wondering...are some of the threads removed from this forum?
> 
> Mike



FYI. Some of you may not realize but you need to check in your Options whether or not you have your preferences set to look into the past far enough. The default is to only show forum results for the last year. If you want to see all forum entries then change your settings in your control panel. There are no threads that are in the archives that are not here.


----------

